# breast buds in 5 month-old baby girl?



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

I was wondering if it is normal for a 5 month-old, exclusively breast-fed infant to have breast buds. She had them right after she was born (a week or two after) and then they went away, but now they are back.

Has anyone else experienced this?

I'm NOT taking any birth-control or anything, and usually do not drink water from plastic bottles... I did go on a kind of tofu binge on Friday the 18th, could that be the cause?

thanks!


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that's normal.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

seems like there might be hormones coming from something that might be getting through in the milk. i cant imagine that one togu binge would do i though. my dd had them for the first few weeks and then they went down, i do eat tofu probably almost once a day and hers havent come back. i might do a little more research if i were you...or see if your mw has any thoughts!


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

I have heard it's normal too.....just the hormones coming from the Mommy through the milk.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katie9143* 
seems like there might be hormones coming from something that might be getting through in the milk. i cant imagine that one togu binge would do i though. my dd had them for the first few weeks and then they went down, i do eat tofu probably almost once a day and hers havent come back. i might do a little more research if i were you...or see if your mw has any thoughts!










Yeah, I find it to be kind of weird, even if it is normal. I think this is common after a week or two of birth, but at this point she must be exposed to estrogen from somewhere (me?)...

edit:
apparently, one thing I've read that makes sense is that the baby's hormone producing system begins around 4 months and this can produce breast buds (but they shouldn't get larger, etc) and should fade or may remain until about 2 years when the body sort of reverses these developments. I don't think hormones should be coming through my milk in significant levels.
I have 2 older boys and never had to deal with this!

thanks for all your reassurance, though, mamas...


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carmel23* 
Yeah, I find it to be kind of weird, even if it is normal. I think this is common after a week or two of birth, but at this point she must be exposed to estrogen from somewhere (me?)...

edit:
apparently, one thing I've read that makes sense is that the baby's hormone producing system begins around 4 months and this can produce breast buds (but they shouldn't get larger, etc) and should fade or may remain until about 2 years when the body sort of reverses these developments. I don't think hormones should be coming through my milk in significant levels.
I have 2 older boys and never had to deal with this!

thanks for all your reassurance, though, mamas...

Boys can get the same... it is actually a 50/50 thing.... my newest son had it


----------



## McTel (Oct 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye* 
Boys can get the same... it is actually a 50/50 thing.... my newest son had it









My 5 month old DS still has his Man Boobs - the perfect compliment to his giant belly and rolly thighs.







My doc says they usually subside within the first year.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

I joke that DD has more cleavage than I did pre-babe (though I've always been quite flat chested, so that's not saying too much). However, she also has chubby thighs and fat rolls on her belly and back. I adore her EBF baby chub. She's getting more and more active, so I know she'll be thinning out soon.

I never thought to call these "breast buds". We joke about man boobs on chubby baby boys too. Is it just baby chub?


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sage72380* 
I joke that DD has more cleavage than I did pre-babe (though I've always been quite flat chested, so that's not saying too much). However, she also has chubby thighs and fat rolls on her belly and back. I adore her EBF baby chub. She's getting more and more active, so I know she'll be thinning out soon.

I never thought to call these "breast buds". We joke about man boobs on chubby baby boys too. Is it just baby chub?


when I say that about my ds I mean not only chub (though at 29 1/2 pound at 6 months he is very chubby)... but he had milk also....

It is called Witches Milk or Galactorrhea
http://archpedi.ama-assn.org/cgi/con...ract/140/3/252


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

It is not just chub or fat, but rather an actual hard lump in her chest. Yes I am aware that boys can get them, too--but isn't this just when they are first born from the estrogen exposure in the womb?

For some reason because they appeared when she was newborn, then went away, and are now back at 5 months I though it must be for some other reason than the initial exposure of my hormones before birth...


----------

